# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  COUNTIF date value < today

## tonywig

Worksheet is an action log. It has a column containing "due dates".

I want to count all rows (dates) that are "less than" today (to see what work is overdue).

I also want to count all rows (dates) that will come due in a week.

Conditional formatting highlights them OK but I also want to maintain a set of counts.

I can do all this in a macro but I don't want to use macros, just formulae.

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## arthurbr

Hi,





> I want to count all rows (dates) that are "less than" today (to see what work is overdue).



=countif(a1:a10,"<"&today())





> I also want to count all rows (dates) that will come due in a week.



=countif(a1:a10,"="&today()+7)

Adapt ranges to your needs

----------


## tonywig

Many thanks
I was close to that but never quite got there.
Works a treat.

----------


## Arrowhead

Thanks, was searching for this too.
Cheers for the post
nick

----------

